# Where to buy Alcohol



## nouniii4

As silly as I am, I spent 10 minutes in front of the "beer" shelf at spinneys, trying to understand why all the products had zero % alcohol on them. Then realised, I'm away from home . Where can I buy Alcohol in Egypt? Are there specific places? or should I get it from the airport?


----------



## Gounie

Gocheers, when it's time for a drink! - About Us

Drinkies - Home


----------



## nouniii4

Thanks Gounie


----------



## Helen Ellis

You may be able to buy a take out from a local bar (I don't live in Cairo so can't tell you which), discreetly of course, but otherwise try Drinkies as Gounie said. For imported spirits and other imported drinks you bring them in with you or you can get three bottles from the Duty Free up to 48 hours after arrival.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Helen Ellis said:


> You may be able to buy a take out from a local bar (I don't live in Cairo so can't tell you which), discreetly of course, but otherwise try Drinkies as Gounie said. For imported spirits and other imported drinks you bring them in with you or you can get three bottles from the Duty Free up to 48 hours after arrival.


Four at the airport on the day of arrival plus one which you have brought in with you.


----------



## pazoka

drinkies and gocheers is just for beer and local alchol
u can buy from any egypt tax free shops


----------



## Aussie_Wombat

Go Cheers I find to be very efficient.
Most of their spirits are horrible, but some of the beers and wines are quite decent.
I recommend the Luxor Weizen as far as beers goes, its very tasty!
I muchly enjoy the 45 odd minute deliver to my door with a smile service


----------

